# A Very Special Cat..Goodbye, Sam



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's the only pic of my Rainbow Bridge kitty Sam that survived huricanes and moving.









Edit to add - Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the contest thread.  Could one of the mods move this to the Rainbow Bridge section. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure Sam was special. I'm so sorry you lost him.  I believe you'll see him again.


----------



## lmm80 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love the expression on his face! So alert and poised...
I can never decide which I prefer, the short, round faces of Tabbies or the pointy and angular Tabbies like Sam appears to be. I change my mind with every photo I see.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Sam was lovely, and so lucky to have been your cat.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Sam looks very regal. How lucky you were to have each other!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss....


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

What a lovely looking cat. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's so handsome, Gunterkat. I always thought Sam was your avatar.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sorry that you lost Sam


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

He was a lovely cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*A Tribute*

Thanks, everyone!








Sam was a wonderful companion. We shared a bond of mutual respect and understanding that goes beyond the scope that words can express. 

He was a genius kitty; keenly observant and possessed of amazing reasoning ability. He taught himself many things, like turning doorknobs to open doors, how to use the toilet when his litterbox was dirty, and how to knock on the front door so it sounded just like a person knocking. Those are just a few examples of his intelligence.

He learned how to make himself understood, also. He would ask questions sometimes about what I called something, or to explain what things did. I remember once he looked up at an airplane flying over and asked me what it was. I think he understood my answer.  
Sam taught me, too. He taught me patience and the understanding of another species. He taught me how to truly relate to cats.
I remember how he used to snuggle next to me when the weather was bad.
He will always be in my heart, my kitty guardian angel.














Sometimes he still comes to visit when it's stormy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a remarkable cat Sam was! I can only begin to understand how much you miss this little friend. My heart and prayers are with you. God bless you. What a gift God gave you when he sent Sam. I believe Sam does come to you at times. I used to feel my Pixie jump on my bed, for years after she went to the Bridge.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwwww... what an awesome kitty Sam was. I'm so sorry you lost him... RIP Sweet Sam..... :heart


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hugs RIP handsome boy :angel


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

*A Candle For Sam*
Who brought so much joy
Who taught me so much
Who guided Arianwen to me, furry angel
Who still visits, bringing comfort
Who kneads with invisible paws
Who keeps the dark away
Who is always in my heart


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

The flame looks like an upsidedown tear....but does not fall. It is the warmth you feel inside your heart for Sam....the flame, a symbol of your eternal love that will forever burn within.

What a beautiful connection you have in spirit with Sam.....


----------

